# aquaticlife 4x39w t5



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey i was wondering if anyone knew what kind of corals i could grow with this fixture i found it online for 250 canadian on sale thanks


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

reef concept, right?? lol
This is an awesome fixture, imho. 
I preferred it to the LEDs I currently have, and wish I'd held on to mine.
The timer is a godsend, and coral growth was awesome.
It comes with bulbs, but when they run out, I suggest adding a purple in place of a daylight.
go for it!!!


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

haha ya thats the site, it looks strangely similar to reef solution though i wonder if its the same 262.12$ shipped to scarborough is good in my opinion lol!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

good price. Looks like they are on sale now. Otherwise, goreef sells them much cheaper.

but which bulbs are included?

here is the regular price in goreef. 50 less than other stores

http://www.goreef.com/Aquatic-Life-36-4x39W-T5HO-Fixture-w-Lunar-LED.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I get the impression that they are getting rid of all of all of their aquatic life fixtures - they have been for a while - in place of fancy, pricier fixtures.
i checked around a bit, and no one has prices anywhere close to theirs, but they do now have limited stock I suspect, with only a few sizes left.
I got my fixture from them. They are really nice, and easy to deal with.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

ya i checked out goreef with this site the shipping is free too
i was gonna get an ati dimmable sunpower but ill just go with this instead ordering now  and the bulbs that come with it are (2) 36" T5 HO 39W 420/460 (1) 36" T5 HO 39W 10K (1) 36" T5 HO 39W Purple (3) 1W Lunar LED's


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

you'll be pleased!
I really wish they still had some 24".... but no luck


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

i accidentally ordered with paypal :S now i have to replace my order i dont have paypal


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

just sign up - it only takes a few minutes.
probably safer putting your c/c info into paypal than into direct sites, anyway.
Otherwise, give Marie-Chantal (?) a shout in the morning and she'll sort you out.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My buddy had this fixture and really liked the bulbs that came with it...sadly, the fixture went swimming...



fleescar said:


> ya i checked out goreef with this site the shipping is free too
> i was gonna get an ati dimmable sunpower but ill just go with this instead ordering now  and the bulbs that come with it are (2) 36" T5 HO 39W 420/460 (1) 36" T5 HO 39W 10K (1) 36" T5 HO 39W Purple (3) 1W Lunar LED's


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

carmenh said:


> My buddy had this fixture and really liked the bulbs that came with it...sadly, the fixture went swimming...


Gawd - i hate it when that happens. Its way worse with LEDs. I lost a ~new $100 par38 bulb like that. Still have to replace it, but it hurts Carmen... it hurts! lol


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

i emailed them 5 minutes ago and just got a reply saying canceled no problem wow fast


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

check AP. there is full setup

sking Price Shipping Amount Condition
$350.00 None Excellent
Description: 39 gallon bow front saltwater setup with black stand. Roughly 60 lbs live rock
Cleaner shrimp
Orange clown fish
Black and white clown fish
Rose bubbletip anemone
Hammer coral green with pink tips
Hammer coral pink with bluish tips
Few mushrooms Zoos
4- T5 bulb fixture (aqua life?)
Rena xp 2
Korillia power head
Heater
Many accessories and additive

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

i already ordered the lights i have a 46 bowfront and standard stand, im just trying to decide if i want a sump or hob... theres not too much room for a sump in the stand really maybe 24 long by 11 wide i can fit a 10 gallon no problem but i want a sump refuge if anything


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ouch, that WOULD hurt! I've only ever sent 1 fixture swimming, and it recovered, but I splashed my 2 month old Tek light 6 x 54w into oblivion once. I somehow didn't realize that the output from my HOB skimmer was practically pouring onto the switch!  Luckily Tom at ORG was able to put in a new switch for $50 and the ballast was fine...



teemee said:


> Gawd - i hate it when that happens. Its way worse with LEDs. I lost a ~new $100 par38 bulb like that. Still have to replace it, but it hurts Carmen... it hurts! lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My par38 took a swim also the first 5 minutes I had it. Also my daughter thought it would be a good idea to feed the fish one day and dunked my LED's into my old nano.

Cross the fingers the new tank has no drama....yet.

I'm a fan of T5's now although the LED's are looking very nice these days but the color spectrums are definitely something that have to be played around with.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey alt have you drilled a tank before?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've never drilled a tank but have drilled a ton of glass and marble, granite, slate, and obsidian (obsidian being the worst to drill)

I use to do tile for quite a few years and had to drill alot of different types of materials. Glass is fairly easy as long as you have a constant water flow and a jig would make it even easier.

If you need help I'd be more than glad to help


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah i might need some help
i cant seem to make up my mind on drilled or hob drilled seems more expensive to me but im not sure if its worth it considering i wouldnt have a huge sump maybe 10 gallons 15 most if i could fit it


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a sump and I thank god everyday. I couldn't imagine living without one. Just by having it you have a place to put your filtration, heater, extra LR and sand.

It really cleans up the DT alot and puts alot of the maintenance goodies in a spot that is easier to reach also.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

ya thats true. do you use an insump skimmer?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Not on my 20g, it doesn't really need it but for the next project I will


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I got the 48" version of the same fixture. I think it comes with 2 x 10k and 2 actinics. I am going to swap out to some ATI Blue+ Purple+ and one of their coral bulbs I think.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

i just got mine today the fan seems a little noisey though


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

fleescar said:


> yeah i might need some help
> i cant seem to make up my mind on drilled or hob drilled seems more expensive to me but im not sure if its worth it considering i wouldnt have a huge sump maybe 10 gallons 15 most if i could fit it


I have a hob overflow and it works fine. Just make sure to get the U tube type and not the j tube. The j tube can lose suction. I have the aqueon U tube and have tested power loss tons of times with no loss of syphon.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

HAve the 36 inch fixture and use one ati purple plus, one uvl super actinic and two kz super blues.


----------

